# Monaro front clip



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody know where can get a Manaro front clip?? I know somebody has done this. Here is a pic from PFYC:
http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=PFYC&Category_Code=GT

Also, does anybody know where I can get chrome or polished aluminum valve covers for LS1?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Australia, unfortunately. Air freight is as much as the fascia is.


----------



## the UPS guy (Nov 1, 2004)

while you're at it order the gauge cluster (oil and volts) that sits above the temp controls. We get a dummy plate but the Holden web site shows what it is supposed to look like. Very sharp. The 2005 car is prewired and you just need to buy the part and hook it up..


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks like an Acura front end, Keep it stock, or at most install the little inserts


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, i got the inserts, but i havent even seen them yet. Shoot, I haven't even see my car for six months  I have been on deployment since December. I will be home within the next couple of weeks though. I can hardly wait to see my baby


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

PhantomGTO said:


> Yeah, i got the inserts, but i havent even seen them yet. Shoot, I haven't even see my car for six months  I have been on deployment since December. I will be home within the next couple of weeks though. I can hardly wait to see my baby



Mind if I drive it until you get back hahaha....


----------



## GT MECH ENG (Jun 3, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Australia, unfortunately. Air freight is as much as the fascia is.


Give it a year. I bet the high demand will spark interest in knock-off Monaro fascia's. Although the quality of them will be quesiotnable.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

PhantomGTO said:


> Anybody know where can get a Manaro front clip?? I know somebody has done this. Here is a pic from PFYC:
> http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=PFYC&Category_Code=GT
> 
> Also, does anybody know where I can get chrome or polished aluminum valve covers for LS1?


Here ya go buddy, everything you want they have: http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/

as far as polished or chromed valve covers all I've found so far are tall billet units for 600 bucks, allows you to run Jessel shaft mounted rockers. http://www.moreperformanceinc.com/i...alvetrain&sub_cat_1=Valve Covers&product=1012


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Here ya go buddy, everything you want they have: http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/
> 
> as far as polished or chromed valve covers all I've found so far are tall billet units for 600 bucks, allows you to run Jessel shaft mounted rockers. http://www.moreperformanceinc.com/i...alvetrain&sub_cat_1=Valve Covers&product=1012


$600.00 is expensive for a set of v/c that are polished and taller, I understand the price I just don't see the need (unless you have Jessel rockers..)! Good info though! :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Buying anything machined from Billet stock is ALWAYS expensive, kinda like buying your wife a ring from Tiffany's vs Zales  The stuff is jewelery


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Buying anything machined from Billet stock is ALWAYS expensive, kinda like buying your wife a ring from Tiffany's vs Zales  The stuff is jewelery


Well said.......damn jewlery! :lol:


----------

